# Enterprise Solutions > PeopleSoft How to retrive values in scroll area level2

## Geek_Guest

How to retrive values in scroll area level2? What is the code

*Question asked by visitor nrsrinivasulu*

----------


## vijayreddy80

ScrollSelect(levelnum,  
[RECORD.level1_recname, 
[RECORD.level2_recname,]] 
RECORD.target_recname,
 RECORD.sel_recname  
   [, sqlstr [, bindvars]]  
   [, turbo])

----------


## makhijani_tarun

U can use the rowset method. 

&RS0 = getlevel0();
&RS1 = &RS0(1).getrowset(scroll.record_name);
for &i = 1 to &RS1.activerowcount
&RS2 = &RS1(&i).getrowset(scroll.record_name);
end-for;

----------

